# IPAMORELIN understanding check



## equipoise (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi guys, looking for those with experience to confirm my understanding on this compound.

I plan on taking Ipamorelin very soon. The reason for this is not to get jacked.

I am 35 years old, my profession requires me to be fit and healthy and take a few knocks such as martial-arts. I want to do this as long as possible, i plan on taking Ipamorelin indefinitely (i am currently on 150mg of test per week for the same reason)

What i want out of this is anti-ageing effects and healing effects + more energy allowing me to be more competent at my job as I get older.

I have heard conflicting reports on certain issues that I want clearing up.

Some people say to take it in the morning / PWO / night.

tiredness can be a side effect of this compound so the idea of taking it PWO / morning does not seem attractive to me as i train multiple times per day. I plan on taking it a night which i hope will mitigate this tiredness.

I also believe that i will get subtle benefits if i continue to take this for 6 months + including increased energy. This would be very exciting for me as more energy is what i need (not tiredness!)

My dosage is going to be 300mcg per night 5 nights per week.

General comments on this protocol or if you agree / disagree on my findings will help me a lot. I have read this site and the dosage i saw was 2mg + per night. I believe this is for muscle building, not for what im looking for which is an ageing athlete who trains 2x a day in martial arts as his sole income and wants to remain competitive in to old age and sees an ounce of prevention by starting peptides early better than a pound of cure.


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

I use ipamorelin. Great for sleep and I'm sure my skin looks better now. My Mrs loves it too. It's helped her lean out nicely. I've never seen the source but it often gets noted on Reddit that the saturation dose is around 100mcg. Me and the Mrs have been both taking 100mcg before bed. Sometimes the Mrs will pin another 100mcg in the morning if she is suffering with constipation as it helps with getting things going again.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

No mention of stacking it with Mod-GRF? surely no real point doing one without the other?


----------



## equipoise (Apr 24, 2017)

I do not believe that to be true. I understand that in the bodybuilding scene that you should stack to get huge. but huge is not what im going for, more long term sustainability


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

equipoise said:


> I do not believe that to be true. I understand that in the bodybuilding scene that you should stack to get huge. but huge is not what im going for, more long term sustainability


 Even if stacking and pinning 5x daily you are looking at maybe 2kg increase in 6 months


----------



## equipoise (Apr 24, 2017)

2kg would be too much growth for me. I am looking for healing / energy / longevity. If you read the original post. I believe GH can be used for more things than just getting huge. I know this will be difficult for some here to understand, I am not interested in putting on muscle, certainly not 2kg!


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

equipoise said:


> 2kg would be too much growth for me. I am looking for healing / energy / longevity. If you read the original post. I believe GH can be used for more things than just getting huge. I know this will be difficult for some here to understand, I am not interested in putting on muscle, certainly not 2kg!


 No i get that. I use it for healing/recovery myself. The other effects are added bonuses for me tho

I would imagine 1x shot of ipamorelin would aid in recovery to a VERY modest degree tho

For me personally the magic started happening with exogenous HGH. injury healing is just insane on this stuff

Don't get me wrong, peptides are very effective, but hgh is another level

Having said that, I pinned 100 mcg ipamorelin and mod grf 5-6 times every day for a year, and all the expected hgh benefits was there. Only side effect was lethargy


----------



## equipoise (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback Kruz / Danny and Pscarb I will run it as a stand alone and will purchase a GHRH soon after and see how i get on. but i appreciate the input!


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

equipoise said:


> Thanks for the feedback Kruz / Danny and Pscarb I will run it as a stand alone and will purchase a GHRH soon after and see how i get on. but i appreciate the input!


 The 2 kg increase over 6 months is also assuming you are lifting weights. My point being that even if you pin ipa+mod 1-5 times every day, don't be afraid to blow up like Arnold, because you won't.

What you will see however is stellar sleep, superb skin, enhanced mood/well being, better workout recovery/injury healing, better cognitive functions, memory etc

It even improved my eyesight and sense of smell, how crazy is that?

The fountain of youth :thumb


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

@Dannyb0yb how long you been using it?


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

FatOld said:


> @Dannyb0yb how long you been using it?


 Peptides for a year and a half, the last six months i have been on hgh instead tho


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

@ equipoise.

Start with the evening dose run for 2 weeks then if you wish add the A.M dose timing with food intake, not a real problem you can inject first thing and then eat 20 mins later. Lethargy isn`t something I have experienced with peptides except when I went up to multiple doses ( 5 x a day) and even then it wasn`t that bad, easily offset with caffeine.

Your thinking is sound, these peptides are ideal for mature individuals looking for improved sleep, recovery and mental well being.


----------

